# Swift 532 reversing camera



## goodwithwood (Oct 9, 2014)

I have just bought a Swift 532lp and the mirror/screen only operates on the right half. I can view both cameras but only one at a time, on the right half. I am certain that when I test drove it, the screen was showing each camera on the right and left side of the screen, side by side. It also flashes with flicking from one camera to another. The dealer thinks it is operating normally. Can anyone help please. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's like all the others of this type I've seen, then one half is a mirror only.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

On our 2013 Bessacarr the screen is only on the right hand side of the mirror, it switches views when you engage reverse. So you don't have a problem.  



Paul


----------



## goodwithwood (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Paul. Apparently some models can show both cameras at once. I am checking with Swift and Sargent on monday. However, it still flashes intermitently whatever camera is showing and it is really distracting when driving. 

Ray.


----------

